# paint transparency



## td43 (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm having a problem on a house I recently finished.The areas where I coated the screws seem to be showing through the paint.I advised the homeowner to use Sheetrock brand primer before painting,which I'm starting to doubt that he did.He also hanged the drywall himself and did a relatively good job exept for the 500 or so screws I had to set.He used a satin paint(brownish colored) that is very glossy.Everywhere the sun shines in you can see these areas.Is this one of those so called "critical light" problems?I have been finishing drywall for 24 years and this problem has happened only once before,when the sun was reflecting off a nearby lake onto the problem ceiling.


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

if it were a critical light thing from skipped primer or excessively shiny paint you should see your seams as easily as the screws. In that case, the HO has to prime, and repaint, and sand between dry coats if he wants a top notch finish.

If only the screws are showing, any chance they shrunk after sanding? two coats instead of three? Or 2 of 3 coats put on in a single day? These are things I try to avoid.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

If prime is not sanded property or not sanded at all you will always see your work with any shiny paint. Now that paints on the wall its going to be even harder to sand. 

Tell the home owner if he forgot to use the proper prime and sand he will have to go back to that process to solve this problem. 

Good Luck


----------



## td43 (Aug 17, 2010)

That makes perfect sense-I'll relay the info. Thanks a lot..


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

very true. A lot of painters try to get away with backsanding if the ceilings are higher than 8'. They figure u cant see it. But another thing ive seen is if they use bear flat ceiling paint its just like a eggshell. make sure they stay away from that


----------

